# ABT Directions



## smokerlover (Jun 21, 2007)

HELP!!!
These sound and look excellent! I'm not working Friday and would like to try this. I want to stuff mine with ground hot sausage and cover with cheese wrapped in bacon.

Here's my dilemma - How long should I smoke them and at what temp? If I do it with sausage should i cook the sausage first?

if I just use the cream cheese methodnwhat temp and how long?

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 21, 2007)

smokerlover - I wouldn't get too hung up on any specific directions. First I would brown the sausage or any other meat you put in them to make sure it is done. From there it's your world... mix the cheeses & / or spices any way you like. 

Run your temps about 250ish and cook the ABT's until the bacon crisps up to your liking. After that Bite, Chew, and enjoy.

Keep Smokin


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 21, 2007)

Also, make sure the cheese is in the pepper, outside it'll just run off.  Usually when the bacon looks like it's done, the pepper and insides are done.


----------



## smokerlover (Jun 21, 2007)

Do I use woodchips or do in the oven


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 21, 2007)

OVEN!!!, did you say oven??? I guess if you didnt have a smoker or a grill but definetly on the smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 tastes much better....some cut in half and fill, i like to cut off the top, clean out the seeds and veins and stuff with whatever turns you on. TIP.....put your softened cream cheese in a ziploc bag with your favorite rub mix, cut off the tip and use like a piping bag, works awesome


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 21, 2007)

That's some funny stuff there.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 21, 2007)

What's an oven?!?!?!


----------



## keywesmoke (Jun 21, 2007)

I smoke mine until it is wrinkled all the way to the bottom. If it's smooth, it's still wicked spicy hot!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

I like my peppers a little crunchy not limp -  I pre cooked the bacon strips in the microwave the the day just enough to start them browning up then put them on the pinos and it worked great! Crisp bacon, firm pinos great cream cheese and smoked sausage. Yummm


----------



## smokerlover (Jun 21, 2007)

What kind of chips are the best?


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 21, 2007)

There ya go again ... I like hickory, some like mesquite, others like fruit woods such as apple or cherry... it's your world - use what you like best. It's all good ya know. Just don't get carried away with too much smoke too fast. Relax and just get those puppies in there and enjoy! You'll do great - Really. If you have any other questions just ask.

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

That's kind of like asking what beer is best.

Star with what is readily available to your area and expand your horizons from there!


----------



## billyq (Jun 21, 2007)

You have to VERY careful with these.  They are so addictive!!  (Especially with a few cold beers).


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

The kind you like best,Iwould think.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Oooh Debi, they look soooo good!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I have one of them somewhere...


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 25, 2007)

It the thing that your wife uses to produce food for the family when you aren't out on the smoker!! It's pretty cool actually, it has a thermostat to control the temp down to within a specific degree or two.  You don't have to keep opening the door and putting wood in it, the elctricity flows freely!  You should see how fast it comes up to temp also!!!!  Unfortunately, if you want a smoked flavor you'll need to add liquid smoke or something along those lines.


----------



## ozark rt (Jun 25, 2007)

This is an oven.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

That's what a Smoke Vault is without wood


----------

